# Kenmore Refrigerator - Water Dispenser



## bradels (Mar 30, 2009)

I recently bought a Kenmore Refrigerator (Model #106.53562202) off craigslist. And quickly realized that the water dispenser was dispensing water not in my glass, but rather all over the floor.

It seems that the tube that pump's the water to the door was not connected and when I tried to find where to connect the loose water tube, I discovered that it needs to go up inside the side of the door (from the bottom). I purchased some new tube from Home Depot and tried to run the tube up the door, but it seems that the old tube is stuck up in there. I have tried to fish out the old tube to perhaps simply connect that, but have not been successful.

Thus, I am now trying to take off the door, to get to the tube from the inside so that I can either replace the tube or simply run the existing tube out the bottom of the door to connect to the loose water tube.
The only problem is, I cannot figure out how to get the back of the door apart.

Has anyone had any experience with pulling the back of the freezer door off so that they can replace the water dispenser tube? 

Any assistance would be appreciated.


----------



## Chemist1961 (Dec 13, 2008)

I would suggest you contact Sears for a copy of the schematic of the door and try to figure out the inside before you open things up. If you go there for the parts you can at least get a look at a computer screen to see what you're up against.


----------

